

XKCD Creates Elaborate Responsive/Location-based April Fool's Comic - sthatipamala
http://www.reddit.com/r/comics/comments/rnpiw/mindboggling_xkcd_april_fools_comic/c47927k

======
vyrotek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3784216>

